

Seedrs Goes Live To Help Crowdfund The Gap In Idea-Stage Investing - benwerd
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/05/seedrs-goes-live-to-help-crowdfund-the-gap-in-idea-stage-investing/

======
treelovinhippie
Been waiting for something like this to come out for a while. I honestly think
this will be the future of startups. Sure it's mostly dumb money, but imagine
if you can do something as simple as putting up an idea and having passionate
evangelists validate and fund that idea from day 1.

Does anyone know if there's a version outside the UK?

------
profetize
At the moment we are operating in the UK only but we are looking to expand to
the rest of Europe by early next year.

